# Упражнения на турнике и брусьях



## turnik (13 Июн 2011)

Здравствуйте, нашел для себя потрясающий сайт //naturnike.ru/ с упражнениями на турнике и брусьях.
Скажите пожалуйста как подтягивания на турнике и отжимания на брусьях влияю на позвоночник и на человека в целом! Спасибо большое за ответ!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Июн 2011)

Подтягивание на турнике и отжимание на брусьях благотворно влияют на развитие различных мышц.


----------

